# Wood Stove next to fridge???



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I was offered a decent wood stove that is just the right size to heat my 1400 sq. ft. house. Unfortunately, the only place I can fit the stove is about 3' from my fridge. Would the heat from the stove hurt the refrigerator? Obviously the fridge will have to work harder, but the extra electricity consumption will be offset by the fuel oil savings. Also, I will be listing the house for sale in the spring, will the addition of a wood stove help or hurt the value of the house.


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I guess the only thing that comes to my mind when you mention you will be selling it is, insurance. Insurnace is usually higher with a wood burning stove in a house, so that could be a negative to prospective homebuyers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with it if you plan to sell


----------



## Mossyoak (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you build a wall next to the fridge that is insulated with sheetrock and a fire retardent concrete board on the wood stove side?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You have to have a code install, to begin with. Also, that is too close to your fridge! If the wood stove doesn't pass your State req's, it is also a no go. Reason? INS and also future sale.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

We had issues with the wood stove when trying to get insurance so it is definately a consideration. Another thought would be the the hesitation by families with little ones to buy a house with a stove - a hazard in their minds for the kids.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If your only cooking source is a woodstove, I imagine your market for the house is very very low. I'd leave the gas or electric in the house, sell it, and use the woodstove in the new house/


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

No way that we would put our fridge that close. We have a pretty effecient one that is less than a yr old and that would be to close.


----------



## TommyDuke (Nov 18, 2012)

The refrigeration compressor will be working constantly when the stove is hot. Wouldn't do the paint on the Fridge much good either... eep:


----------

